# Front Latch Problem, Spinning



## apone (Mar 5, 2009)

Hello all,
New to the forum, we just purchased an 06 31RQS used but its been on the sales lot for about a year. I was searching the net and found this forum by accident and am glad to see that there is an actual site dedicated to outback owners.









I have been searching the forums for an answer to my problem to no avail so I decided to make my first post to see if anyone can help me out.

The only problem with the trailer is the front right side hatch for storage, it has been used so much that when you turn the latches to open the compartment door they seem to be loose and the whole metal latch housing spins in the hole, rather than just the inside part spinning to relaese the catch.

I tried removing them and reseated and tightened both of them but it still spins within the hole in the door. I was hoping there is a soloution to this for its driving me crazy.

Thank you in advance for any help


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The hole on the door should have a flat spot to prevent the barrel from spinning or have a tab washer that has a stop.

Take the lock bar tab off then remove the nut from the back holding the barrel in the door. Pull the barrel out and look at the hole. If it looks like it had a flat spot that is now rounded off that would be why it spins. You will want to make a tab washer or buy a new lock that comes with one in the package. The washer goes on the back of the barrel under the nut and should have a part that sticks out, the part that sticks out should needs to rest against a stop of some kind.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Follow CampAndy's info and if that doesn't work, just replace your existing one. They should be well under $10.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

I fixed this same situation on a friends Outback.

The door is actually made from foam board and can collapse where the nut on back of the lock cylinder tightens down. Like Andy said, you need to get it tight again so it doesn't spin. The door on my buddies camper was so damaged that I had to put a large washer under the nut to get a better "bite" on the door when you tighten it.

However you do it, just get that nut tight and it will be fine.


----------



## apone (Mar 5, 2009)

Thanks for the info, after closer inspection it has a plastic black insert for the lock to go in and that was what was spinning, so I glued it in place with liquid nails for foam and I have my fingers crossed.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

While you're messign with it, I'd recommend you simply remove that factory lock (as just about everyone has the same key) and replace with one of these. I did this for my Outback and LOVE it. How many times have you tried to get into a compartment and didn't have the key?

http://www.dyersonline.com/Products/Combi-...ack__29154.aspx


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

I like them! And they are not that much more expensive than replacement junk like we have on the doors now ($12 as opposed to $5). This may be on of my next mods. Unless I'm camping out somewhere crowded and leaving the camper for the day, I just never lock my passthroughs, not worth the hassle. With these I would have them secured with out the hassle of trying to get the key to work and worrying if this is the lock that is backwards or upside down.


----------



## campdoc (Feb 3, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> While you're messign with it, I'd recommend you simply remove that factory lock (as just about everyone has the same key) and replace with one of these. I did this for my Outback and LOVE it. How many times have you tried to get into a compartment and didn't have the key?
> 
> http://www.dyersonline.com/Products/Combi-...ack__29154.aspx


I love this idea. What size did you use (outback in storage right now so I can't check).


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

campdoc said:


> While you're messign with it, I'd recommend you simply remove that factory lock (as just about everyone has the same key) and replace with one of these. I did this for my Outback and LOVE it. How many times have you tried to get into a compartment and didn't have the key?
> 
> http://www.dyersonline.com/Products/Combi-...ack__29154.aspx


I love this idea. What size did you use (outback in storage right now so I can't check).
[/quote]

Sorry, I don't remember the length of the lock arm that I bought. Might not be the same on each trailer either, so I'd recommend you measure yours vs. getting the measurement from mine. Perhaps someone with your specific Outback could help. You will LOVE this mod. Never have to worry about finding your keys again.


----------



## GoodTimes (Mar 9, 2009)

Oregon_Camper said:


> While you're messign with it, I'd recommend you simply remove that factory lock (as just about everyone has the same key) and replace with one of these. I did this for my Outback and LOVE it. How many times have you tried to get into a compartment and didn't have the key?
> 
> http://www.dyersonline.com/Products/Combi-...ack__29154.aspx


LOVE THIS! This is the first I've seen on this site and can't wait to show DH. All you 'been there, done that' campers sure do have great stuff to share w/ us newbies! THANKS!


----------

